# Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?



## tobiiger (3. November 2007)

Moinsen,
so,hab mein Kumpel endlich überreden können jetzt doch ein Angelschein zu machen.Leider ist meine eigene Prüfung schon etwas länger her (ca 20 Jahre...) so dass ich weder Material noch Infos dazu habe.
Er wollte gerne die offiziellen Fragebögen haben,welche dann auch in der Prüfung benutzt werden zum lernen.
Meine Frage jetzt,ob jemand weiß ob überhaupt und wenn ja wo die Teile zu bekommen wären?
Ok,für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Mfg Tobi


----------



## DESCHM (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Hallo,

sieh Dir einmal dieses an: http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/fischerpruefung.html

ansonsten mit  den Begriffen: Fischerprüfung & Schleswig-Holstein oder entsprechendes Bundesland im Internet suchen.:m


----------



## Checco (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

In welchem Bundesland wird die Prüfung abgelegt?
Das wäre schon wichtig zu wissen.


----------



## Starcrunch (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Danke für den Link. 
Hab den Test auch grad mal auf die Schnelle gemacht.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviele Fragen bei der Prüfung in BW falsch sein dürfen?


----------



## Nailuj (4. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Hi also die Bögen gibts glaube net weil die wern jedesmal neu zusammengestellt soweit ich weiss aber es gibts ja dieses Buch mit den ganzen Fragen und Antworten drin.


----------



## Nailuj (4. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Also es gibts 5 Gebiete in jedem gebiet gibts 11 fragen davon musste mind. 9 richtig ham. Ansonsten biste durchgefallen auch wenn du in 4 gebieten alles richtig hast und in einem weniger als neun richtig hast biste auch durchgefallen.


----------



## Rxbinhx (4. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Hi
also in BW sind es zwölf Fragen pro Themengebiet, von den Themengebieten musst du mindestens die hälfte der Fragen richtig haben. Insgesammt muss man min. 45 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet haben.


----------



## angelnarr (5. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

Hallo,
in Hamburg kann man beim Lehrgang das Heft, Der gerade Weg zum Petri-Heil, kaufen. Da sind alle 360 fragen drin. Kostet 7 Euronern.


----------



## tobiiger (5. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

OK,
dank an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben.Also die Fragen gibt es,nur keine Fragebögen.Aber der Link ist prima,da kann mein Kumpel dann schön üben.....:m.


----------



## fireline (9. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

@tobiiger

schau mal hier nach,das sind die prüfungsfragen von 1995-2007 aus bayern

mfg


----------



## CarpioDiem (9. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*

hoi,
Ja, ich stimme Robinho vollkommen zu.
in BW sind es 60fragen, hälfte aus jedem sachgebiet und 75% richtig (sprich: 45 richtige)
jetzt ist das aber allerdings in BW so, (ich weiß des weil ich heut um 14°° selber Prüfung hab (aufgeregt bin |bigeyes :m ) )
das ab nächstes jahr dieses ganze prüfungsdingens umgestellt wird. Und zwar soll (so unser gewässerwart) jeder verein selbstständig nach der prüfung schaun.
d.H. es wird keine BW Prüfung mehr geben sondern einzelne im Landkreis, denk ich mal.
In BW sinds übrigens 835 Fragen (ham aufgestockt weil die jägerprüfung schwerer is und daraus folgt angler=jäger)
und das buch kostete glaub so knappe 30€ rum weiß nich mehr genau.

also wenn dein kumpel die prüfung in BW ablegt, kanner mal bei irgend nem angelverein in der umgebung anrufen und nachfragen, wies genau aussieht. Aber die Angelvereine kennen sich auf jedenfall aus, da meistens irgendwelche mitglieder den Vorbereitungslehrgan machen, an dem man teilnehmen MUSS!! bei diesem bekommt man auch das fragenbuch (im normalfall) in den aktuellen is sogar ne lern-cd fürn pc dabei. Die is ganz gut. 

Ich kanns halt nur von Baden-Württemberg sagen, da man ja in jedem Bundesland ne andere Prüfung ablegt... |kopfkrat#q 

Also am besten, anrufen und nachfragen.

greetz


----------



## angelnarr (9. November 2007)

*AW: Gibt es die Prüfungsbögen zu kaufen?*



CarpioDiem schrieb:


> hoi,
> Ja, ich stimme Robinho vollkommen zu.
> in BW sind es 60fragen, hälfte aus jedem sachgebiet und 75% richtig (sprich: 45 richtige)
> jetzt ist das aber allerdings in BW so, (ich weiß des weil ich heut um 14°° selber Prüfung hab (aufgeregt bin |bigeyes :m ) )


 
Na dann viel Gück

Gruß
Harry


----------

